# sumps and refugiums



## Quintin117 (Oct 19, 2008)

I keep hearing you need a sump or refuge, and then i hear you dont, and then I hear you do again? so do i need one or not, if i am looking forward to a reef? And if i do need one, which one is better for a reef?
-thanks


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

What size tank?


----------



## Quintin117 (Oct 19, 2008)

oh yeah, i forgot to put one of the most important parts in, it is a 29 gallon


----------



## jrm402 (Jan 21, 2010)

I would say yes to the sump. Add some live rock, macro algae, and a protein skimmer to the sump. Some people argue that bio-balls break down waste too fast and promote algae problems. I like them but it's an arguable subject.

When it comes to aquariums, stick with an opinion that you feel sounds right. Than you can figure out if it worked or didn't and have a general idea of why. Then you can move on to the next opinion.


----------

